# Wireless connection detected but it won't connect to it



## Pawn92 (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi, I have a laptop(Toshiba Satellite A210/A215 Series). It was able to connect to the wireless connection of my ISP(Orange/myt) initially without any problems for about a year.

Recently when I was refreshing the connection(in 192.168.1.1), I got a problem and it would not connect. I had to reset the livebox to its default settings for the connection to return.

Then I had to press the button on the livebox to reactivate the wireless connection of the livebox. My mobile(5800 Xpress music) and my other laptop(HP pavillion dv5) detected + connected successfully to the internet. However, theToshiba Satellite A210/A215 Series) cannot connect to the internet.

The laptop only DETECTS the wireless connection(5 bars) but it does not connect to it.
It ALWAYS says:'Windows was unable to connect to Livebox-7359'(I use vista)
I have tried the following but still no success:
1.Turning on and off the wifi button on the laptop.
2.Making a system restore and reinput the WEP security key.
3.Going in properties of the Livebox-7359/internet protocol 4 + enabling automatic ip address and DNS server.
4.Inputting the recovery disc to reinstall the wireless driver(Atheros)
5.Diagnose and repair the problem.
6.Inputting the wireless usb.
7.Disabling the windows firewall and try to reconnect again.
8.Resetting the livebox.

That's all.
Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or Windows 7.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Pawn92 (Oct 22, 2009)

When entering the commands for:
netsh winsock reset catalog:-
The requested operation requires elevation.

netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log:-
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Global, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Interface, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
Reseting Uniicast Address, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
Reseting Echo Request, failed.
The requested operation requires elevation.
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


----------



## Pawn92 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have run the command prompt as administrator and entered the commands and reboot.
But the problem still persists.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd remove all encryption on the router and see if you can connect that way. If so, remove all the stored wireless network profiles and then try to connect again, and you'll be prompted for any key.


----------



## Pawn92 (Oct 22, 2009)

No change when doing that.
I can connect to my livebox direct with cable.
I think the problem may be with the laptop not detecting the adapter.

On the network map of Wireless Network Connection 2
It says 'The adapter is not connected' although the wireless button is on.
If it is not detecting the adapter, how is it detecting the network connection?
I am confused!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Me too, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?




Let me see this as well.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Pawn92 (Oct 22, 2009)

Under Network Adapters there are:
Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter #2 and
Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.0)

There are no device under Network Adapters that have a red X displayed.

There are no device in the device manager that have a ? or a !.


----------



## Pawn92 (Oct 22, 2009)

Another thing: I just used the dongle/wireless adaptor(usb) to try to connect to the wireless network.
It does not work either.

Also the laptop iteself cannot connect to other wireless networks too.


----------



## Pawn92 (Oct 22, 2009)

The problem is solved. When I had to connect to the network manually.
There was a problem with the laptop because it cannot connect automatically.
Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## sav88 (Dec 2, 2009)

hi, i have a toshiba l20 running on xp 32-bit sp3 and using atheros AR5005G. the other day when I switched it on it came up with a message saying unable t connect to BTHomeHub-7ZQW. I have tried all the usual things but it doesn't seem to work. I also noticed that it is asking for WPA2 key rather than the WPA, I changed it to WPA and put the key in but it still wouldnt work and just changed back to WPA2. Any ideas?
when I did the ipconfig /all it says
primary dns suffix:
node type: hybryd
ip routing enabled: no
wins proxy enabled: no

media state: media disconnected
description: atheros arg5005g wireless network adapter
physical address: 00-11-f5-b6-de-d3

any help would be good. thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*sav88*, please start your own thread for your issue.

Closed.


----------

